# Yorkshire Hedgehog Pet Sitters



## Hedgehog.Sitters (Dec 28, 2021)

Hi all.

I noticed there isn't really a hedgehog boarding list so I thought it would be a great idea to let you all know about us.

We are Yorkshire Hedgehog Pet Sitters based in York, UK.

We are Hedgehog owners ourselves for over 8 years and have been running a Hedgehog boarding service for over a year now.

We wanted to provide a professional and premium service for owners who needed someone trustworthy, experienced and reliable.

One of the ways we achieve this is by providing 24/7 livestreaming of your pet while you are away on holiday. Any time of any day you can watch them until the second you collect them.

For people outside of York we are doing a slowly expanding pick up/ drop off service where we will meet you at the train station to collect your pet and drop them off so you can focus on your journey home.

On top of this we give daily treats and handling to hogs and for humans we provide high quality photos and videos of your pet during handling for your personal social media channels.

We are networked with a large number of UK breeders but if you haven't heard of us you can find us on Google, Facebook and at www.hedgehogsitters.co.uk


----------

